# text von <submit> button linksbündig



## merti (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Hab mal eine Frage - kann man den Text von dem


```
<input type="submit" value="Diesen Text Linksbündig">
```

Button - irgenwie linksbündig machen - oder funktioniert das nicht?


Danke,

Merti


----------



## sisela (18. Januar 2005)

```
<input type="submit" align="left" value="Diesen Text Linksbündig">
```

alles bei selfhtml zu finden...


----------



## sisela (18. Januar 2005)

Ich glaub ich hab grad Mist erzählt, sorry...


----------



## redlama (18. Januar 2005)

So:
	
	
	



```
<input type="submit" value="Diesen Text Linksbündig" style="text-align:left;">
```

redlama


----------



## merti (18. Januar 2005)

hmmm...*lol*

ich glaube das geht gar nicht - oder weis jemand eine Antwort ?


----------



## merti (18. Januar 2005)

hey - super - funktioniert - danke !


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2005)

```
<input type="submit" value="Diesen Text Linksbündig&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;">
```


----------



## redlama (18. Januar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <input type="submit" value="Diesen Text Linksbündig&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;">
> ```


Meinst Du nicht, das meine Variante ein wenig praktischer ist, als soviele geschütze Leerzeichen einzufügen, bis es passt? :suspekt:

redlama


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Januar 2005)

Logisch... und eleganter dazu 
Allerdings funktioniert sie nur in IE/Opera, soweit ich sehe.


----------



## redlama (18. Januar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Logisch... und eleganter dazu
> Allerdings funktioniert sie nur in IE/Opera, soweit ich sehe.


Hm, ... das hast Du leider recht!
Du weißt nicht zufällig, wieso der Rest das nicht korrekt darstellt bzw. interpretiert?

redlama


----------



## Quaese (18. Januar 2005)

Hi,

elegant und Browser-übergreifend

```
<input type="submit" value="Diesen Text Linksbündig" style="text-align: left; padding-left: 0;">
```

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Gumbo (18. Januar 2005)

Mit der padding-Eigenschaft wäre es möglich:
	
	
	



```
<input type="submit" value="Diesen Text Linksbündig" style="padding:0 5em 0 0; text-align:left" />
```


----------

